# Dakine Cobra experiences v.



## lachyzee (Aug 1, 2011)

Hey all,

I've been tossing up between this glove and the universally well-reviewed Titan.

Read all the reviews I can come up with on the internet, it seems like most have had pretty good experience.

It is certainly less "feature full" than the Titan but looks miles better IMO (yes, I know I should really go for function over looks  ). The Titan just seems so bulky.

My concerns are:

-Durability of the leather
-Lack of removable liner -my hands never get super cold (hence I think the Dakine Titan would be almost over-kill since I doubt I'd use the liner that often), but I do like being able to have something covering my hands when I use my phone on lifts etc.
-It seems there is no way to connect the gloves to the jacket or wrist so that they don't fall off if you remove them: is this correct?

The sizing chart puts me on the lower size of an L (and everyone says these fit a bit small anyway), so I am hoping that, if necessary, I could add an aftermarket liner to the Cobras (perhaps a Burton touchscreen liner) - although I'd be a bit afraid to pull them off on a chair with no way to secure them to my wrist.

Anyway, if you have owned these gloves for a while, what are your thoughts on them?

Cheers in advance

*edit

Seems like the POW Stealth GTX is probably the most comparable competition to the Cobra, so any experience with that would be appreciated as well.


----------



## zk0ot (Nov 9, 2009)

This is about gloves!!!! Come on. You need a group consensus on gloves before you spend 40$ ???


----------



## lachyzee (Aug 1, 2011)

Where I live these gloves are well into the $100 range... so yeah.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Lots of mixed reviews on Dakine gloves, but I have the Chargers which were only $40 and they've held up great. I bought them just to get by short-term, but I put a whole season on them last year and I'm normally hell on gear. Maybe I just got lucky. :dunno:


----------



## BigmountainVMD (Oct 9, 2011)

I've had the Cobras for about 50 days riding or so since early last season. They are holding out extremely well and are still waterproof and warm. I just blew a small seam of my right glove from touching the ground while carving/ crummy landings, but they are holding strong. I always had mittens and was always complaining about sweaty hands, but the Cobras are perfect. I don't really notice not having a strap to secure them. I either sit on them or throw them in my jacket and haven't had any problems. No damage from holding my board or grabs.

I was just talking to a friend who has the Cobras and really likes them as well. Durability is not top notch like some brands (Hestra), but worth the $100 or so.


----------



## z.smith11 (Dec 17, 2012)

I picked up a pair of mediums on TheClymb for $35 but they were too small. Can't speak to the durability but they seem to run a little small, I'd go large.


----------



## lachyzee (Aug 1, 2011)

Cheers for the replies.

Picked some up on altrec.com with some smartwool socks for $55 shipped during their dakine sale with a $20 off coupon I had. 

Will update with my thoughts in Jan in case anyone else is interested.


----------

